

Facebook Seeks Friends in Washington Amid Privacy Concerns - hornokplease
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-02/facebook-seeks-friends-in-washington-as-privacy-concerns-mount.html

======
jdp23
Microsoft and Google both started bulking up their Washington offices as they
came under government scrutiny, so no surprise to see Facebook doing the same.
Last summer they hired Marne Levine, who the article describes as "a former
top aide to Larry Summers, director of President Barack Obama’s National
Economic Council".

